# Sunshine Coast Threadfin Salmon 06/14



## reedy (Oct 31, 2010)

Havnt posted for a while but thought was something different from the mackerel, tuna and snapper posts. After getting some snapper on Saturday I thought I would hit the river up and chase some threadies and jew on the sunday. Was another perfect morning on the water and plenty of baitfish around so things were looking good. Managed to land a couple of threadies both over a meter and dropped another good one too. Both fish were released. Hopefully get some jew next time. Put a vid on youtube on SEQ Kayak Fishing aswell.


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

Nice work mate was it on livebait ?


----------



## aussiestu (Dec 8, 2013)

nice fish mate, which river? Apparently there's been a few in the noosa river lately.


----------



## captaincoochin (Nov 11, 2012)

Good stuff reedy.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Awesome captures there mate, well done!


----------



## Greaper (Jun 4, 2008)

Wow, great stuff! I'd love to know which river also...asking too much? LOL...


----------



## reedy (Oct 31, 2010)

cheers fellas. caught them on plastics on 10lb line so both pulled some serious drag. the bigger of the two was tail dancing as soon as I hooked him. pretty cool watching a big threadie jumping out of the water.


----------



## Funchy (Dec 3, 2011)

Good stuff Reedy. Solid fish mate.

Pretty sure I have seen you down that way a few times. I will say gday next time.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Those are big!

Don't have anything like 'em here, but they're cool fish.
Thanks.


----------



## Happyaz (May 19, 2014)

Nice work mate even better getting it on light gear last year we where getting them and nice snapper next to the wharf at the mouth of Brisbane river be on the look for port security if you get to close to the wharf. A good rule of thumb if one of the crane boom is down that's about as close as you should go and smile because you will be on camera and never go under the wharf


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

Awesome bro, persistence has eventually paid of for you in that honeyhole, howz the size of that tail fin, built for power. Great footage, but it seems to me that you gotta invest in a bigger net man.,
Wayne
thanks for that


----------

